# New Sandwiches On The Menu



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

If you havn't been by in a while, we have quite a few new sandwiches on our menu (16), soup, salad and various sides for the lunch plate. One of the newest sandwiches is a Vietnamese sandwich called a Banh Mi. It also contains homemade Kim Chi that I make. Most of our sandwiches are quite large. Try us out for lunch from 10 am to 3 pm. mon, through sat. 438-3762. Located at G st. and Garden.​


----------

